# Battlestar: Favorite Cylon Poll



## Scott (Feb 22, 2007)

For Battlestar fans, which model of cylon do you find the most interesting and why?


----------



## Scott (Feb 22, 2007)

I think the Leoben Conoy model is the most interesting. His discussion of philosophy and religion and his psychological tactics make him very interesting. In one episode Adama said that this model was created to deceive and sow doubt.


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 22, 2007)

Caprica-Six works for me!


----------



## Scott (Feb 22, 2007)

What do you like about Caprica Six? The whole Caprica Six in Baltar's mind is a great storyline.


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 22, 2007)

Scott said:


> What do you like about Caprica Six? The whole Caprica Six in Baltar's mind is a great storyline.



This may sound trite but SHE"S HOT!!!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 22, 2007)

joshua said:


> My favorite is Sharon...and for a shallow reason, I suppose. I think she's pretty.



Pretty Cylons??!! Something you didn't need to think about in the original series.


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2007)

OK! I have to ask you will kick me, you will dogpile me! But I Deserve it so here goes...........is there a new Battlestar Galactca? I am 37 There a cool one when I was a kid.......the used to have the old ones on Sci-Fi channel. My mama bought me and my wife a plasma as a gift when we got our new house! I am gonna be super ticked if there is a new one I have been missing.....on a new plasma to bot. OK guys..start kicking me! I "gots it comin".


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 22, 2007)

The new Battlestar Galatica is on the Sci-Fi Channel Sunday nights. Check your local listings for further details! No kicking required!


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> The new Battlestar Galatica is on the Sci-Fi Channel Sunday nights. Check your local listings for further details! No kicking required!


How long has this been happening! I sort of don't like myself right now. Whats this wet stuff in my eyes. SOMEONE KICK ME!!!!


----------



## Scott (Feb 22, 2007)

It is in its third season. If you have Netflix, start ordering. Just be prepared to fast forward through a few scenes.


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2007)

joshua said:


>


Do the Cylons have the little light going from left to right like in the original series. They were some bad bots! Not A wimpy C3P0 or R2D2.


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2007)

joshua said:


> Some of them do. But many of them take on human form now. Hence, why I like the cylon, Sharon.


So Josh, what you are telling me is I have missed a lot of this wonderful new thing. And they can look like good looking ladies ta boot! MAN! I have to catch up on all these episodes, Megan hates Sci-fi!Perhaps if she goes on a trip to her sister.........weekend marathon!!!!!!


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2007)

joshua said:


> Max, I echo Scott's caution here, as well.


What do need to ff through?


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2007)

joshua said:


> Gratuitous "love" scenes...typical cable junk.


Oh!!!!!! Got ya.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 22, 2007)

It's one of those shows that I always enjoy watching but am afraid to get into because then I wouldn't want to miss a show. I need to start recording it probably.

Those evil Cylons and their mono-Theism!! Curse them!


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> It's one of those shows that I always enjoy watching but am afraid to get into because then I wouldn't want to miss a show. I need to start recording it probably.
> 
> Those evil Cylons and their mono-Theism!! Curse them!


Mike!!!! Cylons are Unitarian! EVERYONE KNOWS THAT!


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Feb 23, 2007)

In the new series didn't they make Starbuck or Apollo a gal? I don't recall which, just heard about it. I don't get that channel.


----------



## Scott (Feb 23, 2007)

"In the new series didn't they make Starbuck or Apollo a gal? I don't recall which, just heard about it. I don't get that channel."

Starbuck is a woman in the new series.


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2007)

Scott said:


> "In the new series didn't they make Starbuck or Apollo a gal? I don't recall which, just heard about it. I don't get that channel."
> 
> Starbuck is a woman in the new series.


They made Starbuck a she??????? I grew up with the old one that is a bit much to swallow. I'm gonna go make coffee.....anyone want some?


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Feb 23, 2007)

I dont mean to distract from the intent of this thread, but just cant bring myself to start this as it's own thread, but I think that Stormtroopers would kick Cylon butt.


----------



## Redaimie (Feb 23, 2007)

> Pretty Cylons??!! Something you didn't need to think about in the original series.



Yep.






I liked the original series. I watch the new one but also fast forward through many scenes. We don't get sci-fi so I have to buy the DVD which makes it easier to skip the bad parts.


----------



## Scott (Feb 23, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> They made Starbuck a she???????


Yes, big mistake. She is annoying too.


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2007)

Scott said:


> Yes, big mistake. She is annoying too.


Oh Scott....brother.........now I am not sure I want to see the new ones. This is a desecration.


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 23, 2007)

Boomer is a woman too!


----------



## Scott (Feb 23, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Oh Scott....brother.........now I am not sure I want to see the new ones. This is a desecration.



If you have Netflix, you should at least check out the miniseries. Just segregate the two versions in your mind.


----------



## Bandguy (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok..don't hate me for this...but I love the old BSG...but can't stand the new one. It just isn't the same and it is not for the better in its change, in my opinion.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 23, 2007)

joshua said:


> My favorite is Sharon...and for a shallow reason, I suppose. I think she's pretty.



I agree, and my wife knows thank you.


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Feb 24, 2007)

Bandguy said:


> Ok..don't hate me for this...but I love the old BSG...but can't stand the new one. It just isn't the same and it is not for the better in its change, in my opinion.



Even the old BSG seemed to get a bit weird when they finally made it to earth. From what I can remember anyway.


----------



## Scott (Feb 24, 2007)

I checked out the old Battlestar movie a few months ago and really disliked it. I was surprised. I remember liking it as a kid. The story seemed clunky.


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2007)

And the hands-down winners are:






*The Chrome Guys!*


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

Scott said:


> And the hands-down winners are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes! I miss the old silly campy cylons! They were not scary.


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

Does the new Battlestar have that dude who sat on that really tall pillar on that chair......you know where he used to have his back to you and the chair would turn around when someone came in. That rocked.........in a cheesy way!


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Does the new Battlestar have that dude who sat on that really tall pillar on that chair......you know where he used to have his back to you and the chair would turn around when someone came in. That rocked.........in a cheesy way!



No, that is gone


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

Scott said:


> No, that is gone


Sorry to hear that. Poor creepy turning chair dude............must compose myself......


----------

